# AMD Opteron148 New to OC'ing



## Promethias (Aug 20, 2008)

CPU Type AMD Opteron 148 

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 2200.1 MHz (original: 2200 MHz) 
CPU Multiplier 11x 
CPU FSB 200.0 MHz (original: 200 MHz) 
HyperTransport Clock 800.0 MHz 
Memory Bus 157.1 MHz 
DRAM:FSB Ratio CPU/14 
CPU Temp: 33 degrees celsius

CPU Cache: 
L1 Code Cache 64 KB (Parity) 
L1 Data Cache 64 KB (ECC) 
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed) 

Motherboard Name  ASRock 939Dual-VSTA (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 1 AGP, 1 Future CPU Port, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN) 

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset ULi/ALi M1695, AMD Hammer 
Memory Timings 2.5-3-2-5 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
Command Rate (CR) 2T 
DIMM1: OCZ OCZ400512ELPE 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.0-3-2-5 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM2: OCZ OCZ400512ELPE 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.0-3-2-5 @ 200 MHz) 

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 08/22/06 
Video BIOS Date 02/25/07 
DMI BIOS Version P1.20

400W Power Supply
Stock Cooling, I dont think overheating is going to be too much of an issue given ambient temprature.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

even the a small overclock will generate much more heat, stock cooling is design to cool stock heat levels, and not very well then.

you PSU is most likely going to be an issue, you didn't list your gfx card, but if its anything substantial [which im guessing it is since you looking to overclock] then your PSU isnt going to provide enough power, even if its a highend brand you just dont have the extra headroom to keep voltages up with the extra strain, not to mention overvolting.

so before you start id look into some aftermarket cpu [and gpu if you want to overclock that] cooling, air is sufficient for most cases. and a new reliable power supply, you do no want to skip on the PSU, i can tell you from personal experience it a terrible place to try to save cash

as far as the actually over clocking, go in to you bios and turn up the external clock, generally you should be able to get about 10% [220] without getting into anything more advanced. if you want to go more then your gonna have to start changing ram timing, voltage on various components, and other small adjustments to get it stable.


----------



## Promethias (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help, I just moved recently so I'm not familiar with the computer supply stores in my area (Sacramento) so I'll have to hold off on the oc'ing for a bit I suppose.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

www.newegg.com


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree - dont try to save money on the PSU.
It is very important to have a good PSU.

Look for Corsair, PC Power & Cooling and Seasonic PSUs. Which are well known for good quality.


----------

